# Adopting a Dog in Japan -- Help!



## nemurigusuri

I am looking to adopt a dog. I don't want to go to a pet store with puppy milled dogs and spend exorbitant amounts on a dog. In the US I was able to adopt an animal from a pound for a few small fees but here purchasing an animal requires thousands of dollars. I don't want to go that rout. I am sure animal shelters exist here. I just don't know where to look. I'm in Ibaraki. Somebody help!


----------



## Rube

Try third down on the list on Yahoo Japan when you search for "Pet Adoption Japan"


----------



## nemurigusuri

Rube said:


> Try third down on the list on Yahoo Japan when you search for "Pet Adoption Japan"


That site has not been updated in a long time and is not helpful. Any other recommendations?


----------



## Rube

I don't have anymore. but there were more on the list. Google is your friend.


----------

